# In Arizona, Need Local Desert Tortoise Help.



## TortLuv (Apr 20, 2014)

I was recently given a tiny and beautiful -- see photos! -- desert tortoise hatchling (was told he hatched in Sept.) from someone on CL who was getting rid of all of their tortoises/turtles. I don't know what kind he/she is, but after looking at pictures online, I think it's probably a Sonoran Desert Tortoise. Honestly, I didn't know anything about the laws when I took him, and I am not interested in keeping an endangered breed that requires permits, and won't allow me to move out of state, etc.

So now what do I do? Do I have to turn him into the state if I want to rehome him, or is it legal for me to give him away? If it is legal to give him away... is there a knowledgeable person from this forum (who is also here in Arizona) who would want him?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Bridget:

I would keep him. I'm not familiar with the Arizona laws regarding the protected tortoises, but here in California its very easy to get a permit. Your moving out of state concern is valid, though. You would have to re-home him if you ever moved out of state as they can't be removed from their home state.


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2014)

yep, only a concern when you move... out of state...
YOu will need an outdoor enclosure, dirt not sand.. sand can impact when they eat it.. it covers the food.. look up diet.. and make sure it is getting proper food.. variety..
Check you local rescues for permits.. easy to get here in Ca.. not sure about where you are.


----------



## ascott (Apr 20, 2014)

What makes you not want to keep him? I mean permits are simple....moving from one state to another? Is this something you forsee happening for you? It is not as though Fish and Game do wellness checks, so you would not need to worry much about the law once you offer a permit for the tort....just saying ....also, what type of tort did you believe you were getting?


----------



## immayo (Apr 21, 2014)

Where are you located in AZ? I don't believe you need a permit I just know they are illegal to sell. They must be gifted for free. You are correct about not being able to take the little guy when you move out of state. Are you planning to move soon? I may be interested, what's his size at the moment?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 26, 2014)

Remember you cannt sell them or trade them . But if that's the rules then we obay the rules 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## erica anne (Apr 26, 2014)

immayo said:


> Where are you located in AZ? I don't believe you need a permit I just know they are illegal to sell. They must be gifted for free. You are correct about not being able to take the little guy when you move out of state. Are you planning to move soon? I may be interested, what's his size at the moment?





This is true. As long as they are gifted not sold your okay. I did get documentation from the woman that gifted mine to me but the main thing is not to take them from the wild or out of state.


----------



## motero (Apr 30, 2014)

I live in Wittmann, and would love to take this fellow in, if you decide to rehome him.


----------

